# The venerable 7D



## daveo228i (Dec 27, 2020)

I read every so often where someone is gushing over their 7D. I concur with all the positive praise heaped on this camera. I bought mine when they first came out to supplement my 40D. 2020 I still have and use both. I’ve never seen the advantage to the 7DII.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 27, 2020)

I got a 7d after my 600d &60d
My line of thought 5d, 6d both full frame, therefore 7d full frame..opps 
As my other cameras use sd cards the cf card for the 7d posed a problem I have tried to use adapters
But got one stuck so my 7d gets limited use


----------



## Scott Whaley (Dec 27, 2020)

I went from an old Canon Rebel DSLR to the 7d mkii and I love it.  I also have a 5d mk iv.  I like shooting with the 7d as much as with the 5d.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 28, 2020)

I still have my 7D. A camera I loved.  Haven't used it for about three years now, since I got the 5Dsr.  While I thought the 7D was great, I do prefer the FF high res sensor of the 5Dsr.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 28, 2020)

I've always heard good things about it.  I was waiting for the Mark III to come out but that will not happen.  Having used the R6 for several months now I'm sold and will get the R7 when it ships.  If it combines the durability of the 7D line with the advantages of Canon mirrorless/autofocus  it may be the a dominate wildlife and sports shooter.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 16, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> get the R7 when it ships.  If it combines the durability of the 7D line with the advantages of Canon mirrorless/autofocus  it may be the a dominate wildlife and sports shooter.



At least it might be till the R1 ships!!!
SS


----------



## weepete (Jan 16, 2021)

The 7D is a great camera, served me very well over the years.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 16, 2021)

daveo228i said:


> I’ve never seen the advantage to the 7DII.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Frame rate, anitflicker, and a newer sensor. There are three advantages that they 7DII has over the original. It handles low light and noise MUCH better than the original.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 16, 2021)

Sharpshooterr said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > get the R7 when it ships.  If it combines the durability of the 7D line with the advantages of Canon mirrorless/autofocus  it may be the a dominate wildlife and sports shooter.
> ...



Perhaps, but I was thinking along the lines of APS-C.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 19, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Sharpshooterr said:
> 
> 
> > photoflyer said:
> ...



Yes, I agree. And not only that but the R7 will be $1900 and the R1 will be $6000!!!
SS


----------



## jtmiv (Feb 20, 2021)

daveo228i said:


> I read every so often where someone is gushing over their 7D. I concur with all the positive praise heaped on this camera. I bought mine when they first came out to supplement my 40D. 2020 I still have and use both. I’ve never seen the advantage to the 7DII.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Dear Daveo,

My 7D is only about one year or so in my hand and I love it.  It allowed me to step up from my 40D to ISO 1600 and beyond, when shooting birds and wildlife and with my modest lens collection that has made a HUGE difference to me.  

Yes, it's very old.  But on the plus side I'm still processing it's files on an 11 year PC.  If I had any more Mpegs to deal with I'd be sunk.

I'm old too, so my expectations might be low, but my 7D exceeds them.

Regards,

Tim Murphy

Harrisburg, PA


----------



## daveo228i (Feb 25, 2021)

I still use my 40D in conjunction with my 7D. You can chase pixels and forget about creating photos. I quit the pixel chase some years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

